

John Doerr:  Ten Ways Not To Lose Your Shirt - lanceweatherby
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/10/john-doerr-ten-ways-not-to-lose-your-shirt

======
13ren
I found the video well worth watching, communicated to me much better than the
bullet list. Some great points, esp "everything is renegotiable in this
environment".

Re: _(4) Defer unnecessary expenses_ Alternatives to MS Office have been good
enough[1] for a while, but there has been no impetus to switch. Now there
is...

[1] e.g. I've started using OpenOffice 2.0, and it's great. I'm sure it lacks
some features of the latest MS Office suite... but honestly, Word 1.0 pretty
much had the features I needed. The video mentions Google Docs, and a co. that
uses it for everything.

------
redorb
I wouldn't be happy if my employer wanted to renegotiate my contract, I think
this is better advice for your company's contract with other companies.

~~~
skmurphy
I would be very careful of this "everything is negotiable" model. Maintaining
trust and a reputation for fair dealing inside your firm and with other firms
is crucial to getting through an extended downturn.

